# Naruto Abbreviations



## Cord (Aug 15, 2015)

A lot of the posters in the Naruto Avenue use abbreviations to refer to the different forms or versions of several characters (especially Naruto) and their jutsus when discussing hypothetical battles since they are easier to type. However, some of us—especially our new members, may not be familiar with most of them.

Listed in this thread are the common abbreviations that we use. Regulars and newcomers alike can use this thread as a reference should they ever encounter any unfamiliar abbreviation that was mentioned.

I admittedly don't know _all_ the abbreviations that the regulars use here, so it'd be appreciated if you guys can post anything that I've missed or if there's something below that I've got wrong, please feel free to correct me.

(*** means the abbreviation can refer to two different things)

_Forms:_

** BM* - Bijū Mode | Butterfly Mode
*BSM* - Bijū Sage Mode
*DSM* - Dragon Sage Mode
*HM* - Hermit Mode
*JJ* - Juubi Jinchuuriki (Obito, Madara, Hagoromo)
*KCM* - Kyūbi Chakra Mode
*KN* - Kyūbi Naruto (Naruto's tailed forms - KN0, KN1, KN2, KN3...)
** PST* - Pre|Post-Shinjuu Tree
*RSM* - Rikudō Sennin Mode
** RS* - Rikudō Sennin | Rasenshuriken
*SM* - Sage Mode (see: HM)

_Jutsus:_

*2T & 3T* - 2 & 3 Tomoe Sharingan
*BPS* - Bijuu Perfect Susano'o
*BS* - Byakugo Seal
*BT* - Bansho Ten'nin
*CS* - Cursed Seal (CS1 - stage 1, CS2 - stage 2)
*CST* - Chou Shinra Tensei
*CT* - Chibaku Tensei
*DMS* - Dual/Double Mangekyo Sharingan
*DRS/RDS* - Death Reaper Seal/Reaper Death Seal
*EMS* - Eien no Mangekyo Sharingan/Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan
*ET* - Edo Tensei
*FTG* - Flying Thunder God
*IT* - Infinite Tsukuyomi
*KA* - Kotoamatsukami
*KB* - Kage Bunshin
*LaC* - Leech all Creation
*MS *- Mangekyo Sharingan
** MT* - Mugen Tsukuyomi (see: IT) | Muki Tensei
*PS* - Perfect Susanoo
*SF* - Shiki Fūjin
*S/T* - Space/Time
*ST* - Shinra Tensei (see: CST)
*RnY*- Raiton no Yoroi
*TBB* - Tailed Beast Ball
*TCM* - Tenseigan Chakra Mode (Toneri)
*TKB* - Tajū Kage Bunshin
*TSB* - Truth Seekers Balls
*YS* - Yin-Seal (Sakura)

_Rasengan Variations_ (since there's quite a lot of 'em)

*COFRS* - Chou Odama Futon Rasenshuriken
*COR* - Chou Odama Rasengan
*FRS* - Fūton Rasenshuriken
*OFRS* - Odama Fūton Rasenshuriken
*OR* - Odama Rasengan
*SCOFRS* - Senpo Chou Odama Fūton Rasenshuriken
*SCOR* - Senpo Chou Odama Rasengan
*SOR* - Senpo Odama Rasengan
*TBBRS* - Tailed Beast Ball Rasenshuriken
*YRS* - Yoton : Rasenshuriken

_People and Summons: _

*3HC *- 3-Headed Cerberus
*6POP/SPOP* - 6/Six Paths of Pain
*GM* - Gedō Mazō
*K11*- Konoha's Eleven (Part 1 rookies minus Sasuke + Team Gai)
*So6P* - Sage of the 6 Paths

_Places:_

*FoD* - Forest of Death
*VotE* - Valley of the End

_Others/ BD Abbreviations:_

*AoE* - Area of Effect
*CE* - Chunin Exams
*CQC* - Close Quarters Combat
*DB *- Databook
*DEM* - Deux Ex Machina
*EoS* - End of Series
*IC* - In Character
*LoS *- Line of Sight
*OOC* - Out of Character
*PTS* - Pre/Post Time-Skip

_General Forum Abbreviations:_

*CIS* - Character Induced Stupidity
*GOAT* - Greatest Of All Time
*OP* - Original post/poster
*PIS* - Plot Induced Stupidity
*PnJ* - Plot no Jutsu
*TnJ* - Talk no Jutsu

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## thechickensage (Aug 15, 2015)

CQC- close quarters combat
OOC- out of character
IC- in character
TnJ- talk no jutsu


----------



## RBL (Aug 15, 2015)

*Forms*
8G8s - Eight Gates 
SpoY - Six paths of Youth


*Places* 
VotY - Valley of the youth


RLO - Rock Lee's Office

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LostSelf (Aug 15, 2015)

KTFO = Katsuyu The Forbidden One.
CE = Chunnin Exams
PST = Pre-Shinjuu Tree or Post (DOn't know if it's correctly typed).
TSB = Truth Seekers Balls.
BT = Bansho Ten'nin

Edit: VotE has never looked so good .


----------



## Cord (Aug 15, 2015)

thechickensage said:


> CQC- close quarters combat
> OOC- out of character
> IC- in character
> TnJ- talk no jutsu





LostSelf said:


> KTFO = Katsuyu The Forbidden One.
> CE = Chunnin Exams
> PST = Pre-Shinjuu Tree or Post (DOn't know if it's correctly typed).
> TSB = Truth Seekers Balls.
> ...



Thank you! I've added them.



Brandon Lee said:


> *Forms*
> 8G8s - Eight Gates
> SpoY - Six paths of Youth
> 
> ...


----------



## Deer Lord (Aug 15, 2015)

CIS - Character Induced Stupidity
RnY- Raiton no Yoroi
K11- Konoha's Eleven Rookies (which is the four teams+ sai -sasuke and nardo)


----------



## Larry (Aug 15, 2015)

Thank you so much for this <3


----------



## Trojan (Aug 15, 2015)

BM can be for Butterfly Mode for Choji

GD - Gedu-Dama or TSB as you said.
GM- Gedu Mazu (if that how it's spelled )

FTG = flying thunder god
SF = Shiki Fūjin
GOAT = Greatest Of All Time


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Aug 15, 2015)

Good idea! 

You could add OP = Original Post/Poster, and TNJ = Talk no Jutsu​​


----------



## Punished Kiba (Aug 15, 2015)

*IMPORTANT! Inuzuka Abbreviations!*

*Forms and Jutsus*

WSM - Wolf Sage Mode
3HC - 3 headed Cerberus
2HW - 2 headed Wolf
FOF - Fang over Fang (Gatsuuga)
WFOF - Wolf Fang over Fang 
SOS - Sense of Smell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Aug 15, 2015)

*Character:*

So6P - Sage of Six Paths (kinda outdated perhaps)

*Jutsu:*

Koto/KA - Kotoamatsukami
S/T - space-time
ST - Shinra Tensei
PS - Perfect Susanoo
IT/MT - Infinite/Mugen Tsukuyomi
BPS - Bijuu Perfect Susanoo? 

*Other:*

DB - Databook
EoS - End of Series


----------



## Trojan (Aug 15, 2015)

they should add something for "Tsukuyomi" not once have I ever known how to write that shit! 

every time I want to write it I get stuck and look it up in the wiki!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Platypus (Aug 15, 2015)

There are many techniques that have been left _non-abbreviated_. Take Chō Bijū Rasenshuriken (unless CBR exists?), Amenominaka or Amenotejikara for example. 

Or Rasen Senkō Chō Rinbukō Sanshiki, a.k.a. Spiralling Flash Super Round Dance Howl Style Three


----------



## Trojan (Aug 15, 2015)

I say Sasuke's Kawaimi jutsu for his S/T jutsu, since it's only a Kawarimi at the end of the day.


----------



## Platypus (Aug 15, 2015)

Hussain said:


> S/T jutsu



Ah yes, 'space-time' should be S/T instead of ST. ST = Shinra Tensei probably.


----------



## Raiken (Aug 15, 2015)

Things that don't have official naming conventions are usually up to personal preference. But some do become more prominent than others.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Aug 16, 2015)

INO - dah best.


----------



## Ersa (Aug 16, 2015)

I have a few.

*King *- Itachi
*Fodder *- Gaara (alternatively Unpleasant Dung/Feral Excretion/Mongrel may also denote this character or may simply be derogative terms applied to any character).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## DaVizWiz (Aug 16, 2015)

Modes:
*DSM*: Dragon Sage Mode (Kabuto)
*HM*: Hermit Mode (Jiraiya)
*3T*: 3-toma Sharingan
*DMS*: Dual Manke Sharingan (Kakashi, Obito)
*YS*: Yin-Seal (Sakura)
*BS*: Byakugou Seal (Tsunade, Sakura)
*SPSM*: Six Path Sage Mode (Naruto)


Jutsu:
*FTG*: Flying Thunder God
*DRS/RDS*: Death Reaper Seal/Reaper Death Seal
*Ama*: Amaterasu
*LaC*: Leech all Creation
*SR*: Senpo Rasengan
*OR*: Odama Rasengan
*COR*: Chou Odama Rasengan
*SOR*: Senpo Odama Rasengan
*SCOR*: Senpo Chou Odama Rasengan
*OFRS*: Odama Flying Rasenshuriken
*COFRS*: Chou Odama Flying Rasenshuriken
*SCOFRS*: Senpo Chou Odama Flying Rasenshuriken


----------



## StickaStick (Aug 16, 2015)

Juubito: Juubi Jinchuuriki Obito

Juubidara: Juubi Jinchuuriki Madara

Tayuya: Slayer of Worlds / Itachi's worst nightmare


----------



## Matty (Aug 16, 2015)

*IS-* Itachi Solos


----------



## Bonly (Aug 16, 2015)

LoS= Line of Sight

BM could also stand for Butterfly Mode for Choji and we should prolly sticky this thread



Chι said:


> Thank you! I've added them.



>Says she added the ones made by lostself
>Doesn't add KTFO aka Katsuyu The Forbidden One

Stop lying to us  



KingForever7 said:


> *IMPORTANT! Inuzuka Abbreviations!*



>Important
>Inuzuka 

Pick one


----------



## Cord (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you, all! I've updated the list.



Bonly said:


> >Says she added the ones made by lostself
> >Doesn't add KTFO aka Katsuyu The Forbidden One
> 
> Stop lying to us



Nein.


----------



## Larry (Sep 27, 2015)

Are there any Abbreviations missing?


----------



## KiNGPiN (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm actually really surprised you missed these:
*CS1* - Curse Mark Stage 1
*CS2* - Curse Mark Stage 2
*RSM* - Rikudō Sennin Mōdo
*JJ* - Juubi Jinchuuriki (Obito, Madara, Hagoromo)
*FF* - Final Form (Momoshiki)
_*_*MT* can also stand for DSM Kabuto's Muki Tensei instead of _Mugen Tsukuyomi_
*YRS - *Yoton : Rasenshuriken (Naruto)
*TBBRS *- Tailed Beast Ball Rasenshuriken
*TCM* - Tenseigan Chakra Mode (Toneri)
*BPS* - Bijuu Perfect Susano'o (Sasuke)
*6POP/SPOP - *6/Six Paths of Pain (very rare abbreviation)

Although rare, some people refer to *PS* (Perfect Susano'o) as Complete Body - Susano'o, so I guess *CBS* could work as an abbreviation as well.
Moreover, a lot of people refer to *TBB* (Tailed Beast Ball) as Bijuudama, and the perfect abbreviation for it is simply just *BD*.

I think think that's about it lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Android (Jul 5, 2016)

" Flaying " Rasenshuriken ???


----------



## Cord (Jul 9, 2016)

Thanks, I have updated it.


			
				cctr9 said:
			
		

> " Flaying " Rasenshuriken ???



???


----------



## Platypus (Jul 9, 2016)

FRS should be Fūton: Rasenshuriken instead of


----------



## Cord (Jul 9, 2016)

Platypus said:


> FRS should be Fūton: Rasenshuriken instead of






> *COFRS* - Chou Odama Flying Rasenshuriken
> *COR* - Chou Odama Rasengan
> *FRS* - Fūton Rasenshuriken
> *OFRS* - Odama Flying Rasenshuriken
> ...



Now I see it! I was mindlessly copy-pasting posts then lol. I'll fix it. But hey, the original FRS nailed it.


----------



## Bonly (Jul 9, 2016)

Coldelia said:


> Now I see it! I was mindlessly copy-pasting posts then lol. I'll fix it. But hey, the original FRS nailed it.



I noticed that KTFO aka Katsuyu The Forbidden One still isn't added


----------



## KiNGPiN (Jul 10, 2016)

Also, you should put YRS in the "Rasengan Variations" tab :]


----------



## KiNGPiN (Jul 12, 2016)

BZ - Black Zetsu


----------

